# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Finis les soucis de diffusion vido sur iPad et iPhone ! ipercast propose sa solution universelle

## Mejdi20

*Finis les soucis de diffusion vido sur iPad et iPhone ! ipercast propose sa solution universelle.*

_Grce  son nouveau partenariat avec Wowza Media Systems, ipercast permet dsormais  ses clients de diffuser leurs contenus en streaming sur tous les supports convergents, y compris liPad et liPhone._

Paris, le  9 juin 2010

ipercast, spcialiste europen des services de gestion et de diffusion de contenus scuriss sur Internet, renforce aujourdhui son partenariat avec lditeur de logiciels serveurs mdia Wowza Media Systems (www.wowzamedia.com), afin de proposer  ses clients, issus du monde des mdias et des entreprises, une solution idale de diffusion vido en streaming sur tous les supports web, mobiles et mme TV.

Aujourdhui, ipercast dcide de faciliter la diffusion des contenus de ses clients sur tous les terminaux convergents, pour rpondre  lincertitude engendre par les rcents problmes dincompatibilit entre les solutions des grands acteurs du march, et la complexit des querelles de codecs.

En implantant la technologie Wowza Media Server 2 sur ses serveurs de diffusion, adosse  sa propre plateforme de transcodage universelle qui transforme nimporte quel format multimdia dans le bon format adapt au support concern, ipercast supprime tous ces soucis dinteroprabilit, et renforce sa position de diffuseur de rfrence en  streaming  sur tous les types de terminaux mobiles, dont liPhone et liPad dApple.

_ La diffusion vido sur les terminaux mobiles est devenue un enjeu stratgique pour les plus grands acteurs de lindustrie, et lintense concurrence quils se livrent entre eux  provoque des conflits et des incompatibilits dont les consommateurs sont les vraies victimes,  dclare Jean Michel Laveissire, CEO dipercast.  Avec notre solution, nos clients nont plus  se soucier de la querelle entre Apple et Adobe autour de la technologie Flash, ni des dbats pour savoir quel sera le  codec vido standard du langage HTML5, ils sont assurs que leurs vidos seront vues par tout le monde._ 

_ipercast est pour nous un partenaire de longue date, et nous sommes ravis de ltendre au-del de la fourniture de capacits de streaming en Flash,  ajoute Alex Dobrushin, CMO de Wowza Media Systems.  Grce  notre solution Wowza Media Server 2, ipercast pourra adresser les vidos de ses clients  beaucoup dautres terminaux, dont liPhone et liPad dApple, ainsi qu des players Adobe Flash et Microsoft Silverlight, tout en offrant le meilleur confort de visionnage possible pour lutilisateur grce aux avantages du smooth streaming_ 

La plate-forme ipercast prend intgralement en charge la gestion technique des fichiers vido, et apporte aux diteurs le confort dune solution cl en mains.

Plus que jamais, ipercast reste ainsi fidle  son cur mtier qui est depuis 2001 de faciliter laccs de ses clients  la diffusion vido sur rseau IP, un positionnement rendu possible grce  sa stratgie dacteur totalement intgr. ipercast reste en effet  ce jour le seul acteur europen  contrler de bout en bout sa plateforme de distribution, du rseau (CDN)  linterface web finale (CMS), en passant par lhbergement, le transcodage, la protection des fichiers, la diffusion et la montisation des flux, en direction des supports convergents web, mobiles et TV.


*A propos de ipercast*

Cr en 2001, avec un sige social bas  Paris, ipercast est un spcialiste europen des services de gestion et de diffusion de contenus scuriss sur Internet et sur mobile. Leader technologique, la socit propose  la fois des services de streaming couvrant tous les aspects de la distribution de flux multimdia, et des services de Web caching  lattention de toutes les entreprises soucieuses doptimiser les performances de leur site internet et de fidliser leurs clients.

Pour fournir ces services, elle sappuie sur son propre rseau CDN constitu dune dorsale de plus de 20.000 km de fibre optique, ainsi que de plusieurs milliers de serveurs rpartis sur lEurope occidentale, les Etats Unis et le Canada.


*A propos de Wowza Media Systems*

Wowza Media Systems est lditeur de logiciels serveurs de medias qui fournit une infrastructure industrielle pour la diffusion de videos en live, de video  la demande, les enregistrements en direct et le  vido chat . Reposant sur une technologie unique, les logiciels serveurs de mdias haute performance de Wowza permettent aux fournisseurs de services, aux mdias et aux entreprises de diffuser leurs vidos sur nimporte quel cran numrique  ordinateur, terminal mobile ou tlvision. Les logiciels Wowza ont dj t dploys par plus de 45.000 organisations dans le monde, dans les secteurs du divertissement, des mdias sociaux, de la publicit, de la communication dentreprise, de lducation et du commerce lectronique. Socit prive non cote en bourse, Wowza Media Systems est bas  Evergreen dans le Colorado (USA). Pour plus dinformations, consultez www.wowzamedia.com.

----------

